# Michelle Hunziker and her boyfriend Thomas Trussardi relaxing while on vacation in Forte dei Marmi, Italy on June 29, 2013 x11



## beachkini (1 Juli 2013)




----------



## dowhatuwant (1 Juli 2013)

Uih! vielen lieben dank!


----------



## ulidrei (1 Juli 2013)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## frank63 (1 Juli 2013)

Michelle im Bikini - immer gern gesehen. Danke fürs teilen.


----------



## Punisher (1 Juli 2013)

Michelle ist megageil


----------



## Leonardo2010 (1 Juli 2013)

Danke für die traumhafte Michelle Hunziker !!


----------



## Derausdemdorf (1 Juli 2013)

Sie sieht wie immer gut aus.
Danke


----------



## boy 2 (1 Juli 2013)

Danke für Michelle! So sexy


----------



## MrLeiwand (1 Juli 2013)

geile pics


----------



## lmais (1 Juli 2013)

Immer wieder eine Augenweide!:thx:


----------



## kienzer (1 Juli 2013)

:thx: für sexy michelle


----------



## Frankster (1 Juli 2013)

Danke für die sexy Michelle


----------



## BUMface (1 Juli 2013)

Wusste garnicht dass die Schwanger ist


----------



## armin (1 Juli 2013)

eine Traumfrau.. :thx:


----------



## BikiniSuppe (1 Juli 2013)

Eine wunderschöne Frau


----------



## 0minimi0 (1 Juli 2013)

Hammerfrau!


----------



## command (1 Juli 2013)

Sie ist echt auch Schwanger der Hammer. Danke fürs Posten


----------



## chini72 (1 Juli 2013)

DANKE für sexy Michelle!!


----------



## gundi (2 Juli 2013)

tolle arbeit danke


----------



## savvas (2 Juli 2013)

Traumfrau, herzlichen Dank.


----------



## heinzii (2 Juli 2013)

:thumbup: Wunderschöne Frau


----------



## Talisker (2 Juli 2013)

Und sie weiß ganz genau, wie man sich präsentiert =)


----------



## spiderfrank104 (3 Juli 2013)

das ist so geil


----------



## skillest (3 Juli 2013)

extrem nice, danke!!


----------



## gucky52 (3 Juli 2013)

danke für sexy Michelle :thx:


----------



## zebra (4 Juli 2013)

so sexy kann schwanger sein!


----------



## little_people (5 Juli 2013)

der hammer selbst schwanger


----------



## steilerpete (6 Juli 2013)

thx 4 the pix bro


----------



## knutschi (7 Juli 2013)

Die Bilder sind absolute Spitze


----------



## spaceman21th (7 Juli 2013)

was für eine schöne Frau!


----------



## Croocker (7 Juli 2013)

:thx: :thx: :thx:


----------



## GTILenny (7 Juli 2013)

whooop, ziemlich hot !


----------



## Runzel (9 Juli 2013)

Fein  Danke


----------



## christinabrit (10 Juli 2013)

unfassbar!!!! THX


----------



## Zane10 (10 Juli 2013)

Danke für Michelle


----------



## sunnyzheng (10 Juli 2013)

Michelle Hunziker pregnant?


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Juli 2013)

sunnyzheng schrieb:


> Michelle Hunziker pregnant?



Yes, since a couple of months (her second child)!


----------



## stulle84 (14 Juli 2013)

Sie ist schwanger so sexy


----------



## Einskaldier (15 Juli 2013)

:thx: Hammerfrau


----------



## cheesy (17 Juli 2013)

Nice Preggo


----------



## Warevo (18 Juli 2013)

Hottest pregnant ever seen...she´s just sexy...howsoever...


----------



## eurofeld (18 Juli 2013)

:WOW:
sogar schwanger geil


----------



## smudo (18 Juli 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## Goldkehle (18 Juli 2013)

Tolle Schnappschüsse - danke
Na - wird's Junge oder Mädchen?


----------



## bodywatch (18 Juli 2013)

Schwangere, na ja ... Aber Michelle zeigt wie es auch anders geht ... Was für eine Wahnsinnsfrau ... Selbst den berühmten Kartoffelsack würde sie noch toll aussehen lassen ...
Danke für die Bilder :thumbup::thx:


----------



## aggroberliner (18 Juli 2013)

sie ist sowas von geil!!!!! und durch ihre schwangerschaft werden ihre hupen immer größer


----------



## Echse (24 Juli 2013)

Herzlichen Dank für Michelle


----------



## Gentel66 (25 Juli 2013)

Der schönste Hintern der Welt! Danke!


----------



## Geldsammler (28 Juli 2013)

wow, sie wird immer heißer die milf


----------



## kdf (28 Juli 2013)

selbst schwanger macht sie noch eine gute Figur,Danke


----------



## airos (4 Aug. 2013)

Vielen dank für die sexy pics


----------



## dtrixer (8 Aug. 2013)

mmmhh ja also mmmh


----------



## klappstuhl (8 Aug. 2013)

Der Babybauch steht ihr ausgezeichnet! Danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## DirtyHarry33 (8 Aug. 2013)

:thx:.......:thumbup:


----------



## luv (8 Aug. 2013)

:thx: für die tolle Michelle Hunziker! :thumbup:


----------



## echyves (8 Aug. 2013)

sie sieht schwanger noch heisser aus


----------



## xNairolfx (9 Aug. 2013)

Traum. Dankeschön!


----------



## pkrchmp (18 Aug. 2013)

Ein Traum :thx:


----------



## SusieW (29 Aug. 2013)

Sie ist und bleibt eine wirklich tolle Frau


----------



## Bowes (15 Sep. 2013)

Danke für die traumhaft schöne Michelle Hunziker !!!


----------



## bfinch7 (15 Sep. 2013)

erstaunliche Beitrag. danke


----------



## sweet_laura (15 Sep. 2013)

Da sieht man mal, dass auch schwangere Frauen sexy aussehen könne, liebe Männer!


----------



## evilernie (7 Jan. 2014)

wirklich schöne Murmel...


----------



## Goolive (7 Jan. 2014)

Michelle sieht sogar Schwanger unverändert heiß aus!


----------



## emma2112 (7 Jan. 2014)

Danke für Michelle!


----------



## ZFighter (18 Jan. 2014)

auch mit babybauch eine super figur


----------



## Charlie-66 (2 Feb. 2014)

sexy,sexy, sexy !!!


----------



## sebi12 (2 Feb. 2014)

:thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## test1234321 (24 Okt. 2014)

eine Traumfrau


----------

